# Cheap Polisher (Kinzo 8E925EP) + T-Cut



## dannysmith43 (May 30, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm thinking of buying a cheap polisher, I'm not really an enthusiast by any means - and hand polishing takes an age....

I've been this cheapy polisher;

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/58139/best_buffers.html

and it got a decent review - I was wondering if its ok to use it with T-Cut to remove all the crap of the car and brighten the black up slightly - I'm sure its not going to remove the swirls etc.

If not, is it ok to apply the polish and wax with it do you think?

Cheers


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I think you will still find you will get the same reply you got in September, the cheapy polishers/buffers are not worth buying. save the £30 and put it towards somthing better.

also t-cut?

I must be doing somthing wrong if people are needing a machine to apply and buff off wax. it isnt that dificult the way I do it, apply to a pad and rub over the surface a few times up and down then left to right to ensure a full coverage then leave for 5 minutes then buff it off.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I tend to shy away from these machines as the pads are quite often of dubious quality and they dont really offer anything you cannot get by hand... If you are looking to spend on a machine, its best to spend quite a bit more and get something like a Meguiars G220 which will have some decent power behind it for achieving results, otherwise I would just stick to hand personally.

Re: T-Cut - you'll remove swirls and oxidisation with this but be aware it is aggressive. If its metallic paint you have, use the T-Cut Metallic as the original one can cloud the clearcoat. It need thoroughly worked and may leave it own marring which you'd need a lighter polish to clean up but you should be aware of its power and the chances of striking through with it - not high, but still a possibility.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Please take note of the advice you get here, it may save your paint.

like Dave says get your self a G220 with the kit and work on your paint with the correct polishes this will achieve what you want.

BUT please dont buy that polisher or put T-Cut near your car with a polisher im sure T-Cut is only meant for by hand use.


----------

